# We did it again



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Bugman and jon, spike deleted our offensive but true message to all the honda lovers and lawn-boy lovers being mad about lawnboy putting the best engine they could put on the commercial mower. They think that a honda kawasaki or a briggs intek would be better. Are they so FREAKEN WRONG! It makes me laugh at how stupid people can be and not know as much as we do. haha   :dude:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well intek's are good, right there with quantums. kawasaki's ohhhhhhhh man don't get em started, and hondas for that matter


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh an p.s. get yahoo Instant messenger if you want to talk to me or jon about this, this is not to be discussed here


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

okay.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

ummm
get it now scott


----------

